# Driver Sensitivities and SPL's



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone. I just thought I'd ask everyone what sensitivity and SPL their Sub is capable/rated at. I'll start it off. Mine is 99Db/W/M and had a theoretical output of 126.5Db (it really only puts out 120Db because of the box and other losses.

D.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You gotta list your sub too! :R


SVS PB12-Plus/2

Sensitivity (2.83 V/1m, avg'ed from 16 Hz to 200 Hz):86.5 dB spl
Sensitivity (2.83 V/1m, avg'ed from 20 Hz to 200 Hz):87.6 dB spl
Sensitivity (2.83 V/1m, avg'ed from 25 Hz to 200 Hz):88.5 dB spl 


Not sure on the output level.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Not really sure if I can, it's an as yet unreleased Driver. Don't take it personally - it's just business.

D.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

IC and understand! :shhh:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I wish I could answer ya Danny about sensitivity. The highest I've gotten (withing a comfortable threshold) is about 105db and @ 20hz


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Danny,

Can you give us any specs on the driver at all? Is the rating for the driver itself or the final system rating after the driver has been installed into a specific enclosure? If this is merely the rating of the driver, that really sounds like pro-sound product. I'd love to see the actual T/S parameters for the driver if/when they are available.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Rating for the driver is 126.5DB so it probably is more pro-sound. I'll (hopefully) be able to put out some T/S parametres soon. It's a 4 ohm Driver.


----------

